# Remote Desktop per Java steuern



## lxndr (25. Aug 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

könntet Ihr mir hier bitte weiter helfen: Ich möchte gerne mit einem eigenen Programm einen Desktop steuern, nur leider habe ich mit den vielen verschiedenen Remote-Desktop-Lösungen keine Erfahrung, weiß also nicht, auf welche ich am besten wie aufsetzen sollte.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass auf einem Rechner A (Linux) ein Benutzer a existiert, der eine ganz normale Umgebung auf diesem Rechner besitzt. Von einem Rechner B ausgehend, soll auf A mit a eine Sitzung gestartet werden können (ohne dass diese auf dem Bildschirm von A sichtbar wird). Auf diese Sitzung möchte ich gerne sowohl direkt (wie in der Fernwartung, vom physischen Arbeitsplatz), aber auch per Java-Programm zugreifen können. Das Java-Programm soll also Maus- und Tastaturevents absetzen, und gleichzeitig Streams mit den Bilddaten des Desktops und der Audioein-/ausgabe empfangen können.
Evtl. können die Rechner A und B auch identisch sein.

Kennt Ihr eine Technik oder freie Software, mit der ich das mit möglichst wenig Aufwand umsetzen könnte? - Es gibt ja schon verschiedene Java-Remote-Desktop-Programme, aber ich weiß leider nicht, wie das ganze am besten anzupacken ist. Gibt es eines mit so einer Schnittstelle, oder müsste ich eine Open-Source-Lösung "zerlegen" und anpassen? Vielleicht ist es sinnvoll, möglichst viel der in Linux ohnehin vorhandenen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen; bei denen bin ich aber leider auch nicht fit.

Schon im Voraus vielen Dank!

Gruß

Alexander


----------



## JuKu (10. Sep 2018)

lxndr hat gesagt.:


> Kennt Ihr eine Technik oder freie Software, mit der ich das mit möglichst wenig Aufwand umsetzen könnte?



Spontan fällt mir da leider nichts ein.
Da es auch etwas komplexeres ist, musst du da wohl selbst Hand anlegen müssen.


----------



## lxndr (10. Sep 2018)

Schade, Danke Dir!


----------



## mihe7 (10. Sep 2018)

Mal ein gedanklicher Ansatz: 
Die erste Anforderung betrifft die Serverseite. Hier sollte es mit VNC- und RDP-Serveranwendungen neben dem X11-Protokoll durchaus Möglichkeiten geben.

Beim Client kann so auf normale Tools zugreifen. Manche VNC-Server (RealVNC) bieten die Möglichkeit, via HTTP auf den Desktop zuzugreifen. Das würde die Kommunikation bzgl. des Java-Clients natürlich erheblich vereinfachen. Ansonsten wäre die Überlegung einen vorhandenen Java-VNC/RDP-Client anzupassen.


----------



## lxndr (10. Sep 2018)

Danke für Deine Gedanken, mihe7!
Ja, vermutlich hast Du mit VNC oder RDP Recht. Ich schaue in diese Richtung.


----------

